# My first post.... A little help with some oak..



## Marky (18 Feb 2006)

Hi guys, been lurking a while but need a bit of help with finishing some oak.

I have two drawer fronts, the lower one if the picture has loaded is a more honey coloured and I want to match the top one to match if possible.

Any help on finishes would be appreciated.

Regards

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/laguna ... c72re2.jpg


----------



## ikd (18 Feb 2006)

I dont think I can help, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## Waka (20 Feb 2006)

Marky

Welcome to the forum.

I can't help but hopefully Terry Smart will be along to advise.


----------



## Terry Smart (20 Feb 2006)

Hi Marky

It's never easy to judge the colour of things on a computer screen, I know mine runs a little dark compared to others but there is such a variation that it's difficult to be accurate.

Am I seeing this right that the top drawer front is darker than the lower one, and it the lower one you want to use as the guide? If so, you'll need to lighten the colour of the top one, probably using a wood bleach, then stain back to the colour that you want. Making wood a darker shade is fairly easy, making it lighter is more complicated.

If I'm not understanding this properly (and I've just had three days on a stand at Ally Pally so this is quite likely!) let me know and I'll have another crack at it!


----------



## Marky (20 Feb 2006)

Yes, you are spot on there terry.

I want to lighten the upper drawer front.

I thought bleaching was the way, would you recommend one part or two part bleach.

I did a bit of reading and feel that for this small an item, one part would be simpler.

Think I will give it a go

Thanks terry and thanks for the welcome to the others. It was actually my second post, but hey, I forgot....

Marky


----------



## Terry Smart (21 Feb 2006)

Hi Marky

Bleaching is not one of my favourite things and I'm reluctant to offer advice on something I haven't done in many years!
Also, I'm not overly familiar with the one part bleaches so you'll need to make your own choice there, which I think you pretty much have anyway.

The only advice I can give on this is to be sure to neutralise the bleach after use, I'm sure others will be happy to offer other tips on this.


----------



## edmund (2 Mar 2006)

Marky,

It's possible to lighten the top draw - but lots of scope for not getting the right result  

The top draw looks like its quarter sawn and the bottom one flat sawn, which may account for the differing colouring.

Unless you've used two pack bleach before or you fancy experimenting I'd avoid using it as it can be quite vigorous and if you overdo it you'll have to use other chemical treatments to darken the wood again. There is a good treatment involving the two pack bleach, acetic acid and oxalic acid which can be used to give a patina suitable for old furniture but I don't think this is merited in this case. 

If you really want to try something you can use a solution of oxalic acid. You can buy it premixed or in crystal form. You'll need to strip the existing finish before apply it. It's effect depends on how long you leave the solution on the wood. Once you've finished rinse with a saline solution.

It may just be best to leave it as it is


----------



## dennyk (13 Mar 2006)

my advice for it's worth

Strip the finish on the top drawer, sand with 320 grit , apply a coat of Fiddes shellac sealer, sand with 400 grit, apply 2 coats of Fiddes Button Polish, lightly sand between coats.

This will give you the honey colour you want.

If you apply 3 coats of the button polish you will get a nice golden finish.

I have done this on a Mantle Clock I have just finished, all I have to now is apply Fiddes Supreme Wax and the Job is done.

Rutlands sell the Fiddes range

best of luck


----------

